# Übersetzer für Programmhilfe gesucht



## Math55 (23. Mrz 2005)

hallo, ich habe ein programm geschrieben und dazu gibts natürlich eine hilfe. da ich zwar englisch kann, aber eben doch eher professionelles niveau bieten will, würde ich das gern von einem übersetzer machen lassen. oder von jemandem, der richtig gut englisch kann. es ist auch nicht sooo viel, aber es muss gemacht werden. leider kann ich nicht so viel zahlen, aber ich könnte einen werbeplatz im programm anbieten mit link zur seite oder so.

würde das jemand machen?

DANKE!!


----------



## Jockel (24. Mrz 2005)

Um was für ein Programm handelt es sich denn und was für einen Umfang hat die Doku denn so in etwa?


----------



## Math55 (26. Mrz 2005)

hallo, hier mal der link zu den files. ist aber noch nicht die aktuelle version!!

wäre echt schön, wenn das jemand machen könnte....

http://night_blade.bei.t-online.de/downloads/hilfesys.zip

gruß


----------

